# Hyper X Cloud Mikro starkes rauschen...



## onlygaming (3. Juli 2015)

Ja das Cloud ist echt der Hammer. J

jedoch habe ich ein starkes Rauschen im Mikro (der pop schutz ist drauf) hat jemand das selbe Problem? 

Habe das Headset am Mainboard angeschlossen, über antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar 

EDIT Problem gelöst  sry


----------



## Klinge Xtream (3. Juli 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja das Cloud ist echt der Hammer. J
> 
> jedoch habe ich ein starkes Rauschen im Mikro (der pop schutz ist drauf) hat jemand das selbe Problem?
> 
> ...



Coole Sache, aber was war das Problem?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich raten sollte ... war der Stecker nicht richtig drin


----------



## onlygaming (6. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich raten sollte ... war der Stecker nicht richtig drin



Nein, ich habe in Windows die Hz auf 192 000 (Studioqualität) gestellt


----------



## gusknus (5. August 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja das Cloud ist echt der Hammer. J
> 
> jedoch habe ich ein starkes Rauschen im Mikro (der pop schutz ist drauf) hat jemand das selbe Problem?
> 
> ...



was war die lösung? hab das gleiche problem ^^


----------



## gusknus (5. August 2016)

wie macht man das ?


----------



## onlygaming (5. August 2016)

gusknus schrieb:


> wie macht man das ?



Du gehst du deinen Aufnahmegeräten, wählst dein Mikro, Rechtsklick Eigenschaften, Erweitert und dann das höchste einstellen was geht  

Bei mir sind das 192K Hz


----------

